# Other Pets > Horses >  TB pedigrees

## ADEE

There is a website I have always loved looking at whenever i get a hold of a registered TB name, it tells sex, career, age, liniage, exc.

Here are the pedigrees on some of the horses i know/owned.

Airtime, she has northern dancer in her lines.. thats about the only one i recognize.
http://www.pedigreequery.com/airtime

Majestic Damascus: she had some nice lines!!!
http://www.pedigreequery.com/majestic+damascus

Here Comes Nelson:
http://www.pedigreequery.com/here+comes+nelson

dang.. cant find pokey (snow proof) i know it was spelled funny

----------


## Ginevive

Nice! I like to look over the old TB lines that led into the QH lines.

----------


## edie

Thats a neat site, I couldn't find my horse on there but found his mom "Florida moon"
http://www.pedigreequery.com/florida+moon

----------


## kc261

I do love looking at the pedigrees!

I recognized a lot more names in Airtime's pedigree.  Her grandpa, Pleasant Colony was the winner of the Kentucky Derby & Preakness in '81.  Both Native Dancer and Northern Dancer are famous, but their names are too familiar so I constantly get them confused.  War Admiral won the triple crown and had the famous match race with Seabiscuit.  Plus he is son (I think, maybe grandson?) to Man O War, so that means he is in Airtime's pedigree also, just too far back to be seen.

----------

